# Project for Nathan W’s friend—— It’s done!



## David Hill (Oct 16, 2018)

@Nathan W — finally got a good start! The stuff I started using was too grubby/punky. Those starts will be the last pic, will likely make a couple of cool lamp bases.
Weather here has been well ...... interesting. The cool is ok, flooding rains—not.
Wood that came through is Sour Gum— it’ll be close to the original color y’all wanted.
First 2 pics are the raw log— pretty unspectacular. Next 2– looking way better. Ready to start shaping and getting tenon cut for chuck. So far all woth roughing gouges (sharp!) for rounding. Some will ask speed—- fast as I can get away with! 
Will be it fir tonite— dinner to attend & “Stro’s on.

Ha! Upload went nuts— last pic should be #1

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 16, 2018)

Go RED SOX!!!


----------



## Nathan W (Oct 16, 2018)

Looks spectacular! I can’t thank you enough for taking the time to find the perfect piece for him. I look forward to the next update.

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## David Hill (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey @Nathan W .....
Ok, things changed... wasn’t going to get desired shape from that blank— will get a spiffy lamp though,
So we go to log chunk “B” and a little lathe _magic:_


















Then a little more:









Think will get to hollowing this weekend, once top is shaped and parted.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Nathan W (Oct 18, 2018)

I love it! I think this is the perfect piece for my boy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Oct 21, 2018)

Now the hollowing starts.
I got my hollowing rig from Cliff — another member a while back

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2018)

That's going to look great!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Oct 23, 2018)

Latest installment of progress. Have been working around weather, clinic, and family stuff.
Hollowing is pretty much done I think, so tonite I decided to address the areas in the wood that needed some help. Not much of a fan of sawdust as filler, so I used turquoise. Think it’ll be really nice after sanding and finishing. Lid is next on list too.
Had brought it inside out of the humidity. S’posed to rain a lot more tomorrow. Light where I took pics not the best, but y’all get the idea.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 25, 2018)

Got it done!
Shaped the lid tonite, AND got the bottom done.
Have finished the inside with epoxy— just ‘cause I like it that way.
Will ship it once finish is dry— next week.
Will let Nathan post what it looks like with the outside finished.
It’s 14 x About 6 inches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 26, 2018)

Very cool to see this! true woodbarter spirit of people helping others!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 26, 2018)

I salute you my friend! Very nice and what a way to help someone out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 30, 2018)

It’s on the way to its new home.
Forgot to tell that the finish will be acrylic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2018)

Very nice David, a beautiful tribute to his beloved friend! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 31, 2018)

@David Hill you did a fine job on that. I am sure it will be greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

